# Traynor YGM-3 reissue $400, Univox head $200, London.



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Traynor YGM-3 Tube Amp Vintage Traynor YGM-3 Tube Amp, Vintage Traynor YGM-3 Tube Amp | Amps & Pedals | London | Kijiji Price: $ 400

seller also has a Univox tube head for $200


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

OMG I'd be on that Univox like a fly on shit but no car this weekend.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

L&M has a used YGL3 available for the same price, and that one would come with a warranty. I cannot remember which location has it, but your local store can transfer it in.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I think that one is in Montreal. $450?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

This amp was up 4 sale about three months ago also. No emblem same price.


----------

